# 14x6 rally 2 wheels



## stevebrochu (Jun 25, 2012)

i have a set of four wheels all numbers match. they are stamped 14x6 JJ and on valve stem m53 6 17kx i would like to learn anything i can about them. the other #s on the inside are 6 6 83 ym thanks.


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

The KX wheel was originally found on the Grand Am. Your wheel decodes are follows; M5=manufacture plant, 3=1983, 6=June, 17=17th day, KX=code. The JJ on the inside merely means it is a Rally II style. The 6 6 83= June 6, 1983 which is the date code on the inside section of the two piece wheel. The June 17 date on the outside is the final assembly date of the wheel. These are 14x6 wheels with 4.75x5 bolt circle and will work on disc brake applications.


----------

